# Red Buckwheat



## belew (Feb 16, 2014)

Last year I planted mancan buckwheat, it's white. The bees were all over it.


----------



## The Valley (Jan 21, 2014)

Same here, as I took spent veggie plants out of the garden I replaced with Mancan Buckwheat, since I planted it over a month, there was a constant bloom till frost, always covered with bees, but only in the morning.


----------



## Bill91143 (Jun 7, 2013)

I planted a couple of acres of buckwheat last year. Like you all, my bees seemed to only work it in the mornings. My honey was extra dark this year and I contribute it to the buckwheat, it also has a strong rich flavor. I'm not sure the buckwheat is the reason, but it's the first time I had honey that dark and it's the first time I've raised buckwheat.:scratch:


----------



## buz (Dec 8, 2005)

Beepro-------link not working today. I have native buckwheat--low grow perennial....late white flowered attractive to bees. Maybe that's just what locals call it.
Can you help with red buckwheat site?
Tom


----------



## wheeler88 (Mar 6, 2011)

Red Buckwheat:


----------



## beepro (Dec 31, 2012)

Sorry, buz. The link not working anymore. Guess he did not pay his internet bill, eh.
Thanks, Matt for the nice photo.


----------



## Merl (Mar 4, 2014)

Where can I but the red buckwheat seed? The only thing I can find is white.


----------



## beepro (Dec 31, 2012)

You can try a net search as those are not that common to grow.
I am not sure if the bees will work them though.


----------



## Walliebee (Nov 17, 2006)

The buckwheat's in this thread is referring to the native California buckwheats. They only grow in very specific climates mainly in Southern California, but some other areas in the SW may be able to grow them. Here's a link about them if you're interested:

http://www.laspilitas.com/groups/buckwheat/california_buckwheat.html


----------



## beepro (Dec 31, 2012)

Very impressive buckwheat. Thanks for the site.
The 3'x3' gigantic is the one I like other than the pinkish type.
But they don't have the all reddish one. Maybe they change color over
time. Not even sure if the honey bees will like them or not. But the butterflies sure do.


----------



## mnflemish (Jun 7, 2010)

Bill91143 said:


> I planted a couple of acres of buckwheat last year. Like you all, my bees seemed to only work it in the mornings. My honey was extra dark this year and I contribute it to the buckwheat, it also has a strong rich flavor. I'm not sure the buckwheat is the reason, but it's the first time I had honey that dark and it's the first time I've raised buckwheat.:scratch:


The buckwheat will give dark, really different and strong flavor honey. Any buckwheat that I know of only has nectar in the mornings. If you had pure buckwheat honey it is a dark brown almost black and taste is almost like molasses. At least that's my opinion.


----------

